# Sergeant James (Tim) Timothy Chapin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant James (Tim) Timothy Chapin

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Chattanooga Police Department
Tennessee*
End of Watch: Saturday, April 2, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 27 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, April 2, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and hospitalized
Sergeant Tim Chapin was shot and killed after responding to a 
mid-morning robbery at a pawn shop. Six officers responded to 
the call and upon arrival the suspect opened fire on the officers 
from inside the store.

The suspect fled the store on foot and exchanged gunfire 
with the officers a short distance away. Sergeant Chapin was 
killed in the exchange and another officer was injured.

Sergeant Chapin is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Chattanooga Police Department
3410 Amnicola Hwy.
Chattanooga, TN 37406

Phone: (423) 643-5000

_*Please contact the Chattanooga Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Chapin


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Sergeant Chapin


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Chapin


----------

